# How much do you charge to deliver?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you charge for delivery in your area?


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

anything 10 miles and under is free, over that ,say 15 miles is 2.00 LOADED mile.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Usually charge around 10/ton, kind of depending on the distance. 5/ton is the minimum, it just takes too much to get a loader and the semi truck all organized to haul for free


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

less than 10 miles - $50
less than 30 miles - $100
less than 300 miles - $3/mile one way
over 300 miles - common carrier

1st hour unloading free after 1 hour, $50/hr

you cannont pay a driver pay for fuel, buy tires and oil, pay for insurance, pay truck payments delivering for $20


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Can we assume that loading, strapping and tarping (if needed), and help unloading are included in delivery charges? Also , are we talking semi loads in the above posts?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

All of our hay is forklift friendly - we can load a full semi in 20 minutes. No we don't charge for straping and we only tarp on rainy days. We send a piggyback forklift with the truck and the driver unloads the hay - about 1 hour. More time than that - we charge. No hand unloads! We charge extra for putting in barn lofts or hand unloading. We don't care if the customer wants 1 ton or 20, the delivery rate is the same - the 150 miles to the customer takes the same driver, nearly the same fuel, almost the same time, and nearly the same insurance, tags, etc. Additionally, the customer is encouraged to load the truck instead of having 10 bales of hay delivered every week!


----------

